# Teaching jobs in Granada Spain



## Jules1983 (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi everyone, I am new to this. I was just wondering if anyone knew of any teaching jobs in Granada. We will be coming next year as we are currently working in Menorca and teaching jobs are very hard to come by here due to Catalan. Any info that anyone has would be great. Muchas gracias, J


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Jules1983 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this. I was just wondering if anyone knew of any teaching jobs in Granada. We will be coming next year as we are currently working in Menorca and teaching jobs are very hard to come by here due to Catalan. Any info that anyone has would be great. Muchas gracias, J


I presume you mean English Language teaching jobs as opposed to school teaching?
If it is schools then you will be looking at private colleges that use an English curriculum and there will only be a small number of those. You would need
the same graduate degree as required to teach in UK for these jobs.
If it English language EFL jobs there will be dozens of small private academies in Granada and surrounding areas. Google them and phone is the best way to try and get jobs. You obviously will need to have residency and work permission if from UK ( so I would get a TIE). Also experience, degree and relevant teaching certificate is normally required. Competition is pretty tough so wages are low which means you need to be prepared to work long days ( morning/ evenings) to get a reasonable liveable salary. Expect an absurdly unrealistic level of teaching skills ( pre-school children right up to advanced level adult exam preparation classes) very few teachers have the experience and ability to cover all these area especially if having only taught for a few years but hey no one actually really cares as owners look only at bums on seats as opposed to quality of teaching. Anyway I imagine Granada has a fairly healthy market especially for young unversity graduates who increasingly need English for most professional jobs.


----------



## Jules1983 (Oct 7, 2021)

kaipa said:


> I presume you mean English Language teaching jobs as opposed to school teaching?
> If it is schools then you will be looking at private colleges that use an English curriculum and there will only be a small number of those. You would need
> the same graduate degree as required to teach in UK for these jobs.
> If it English language EFL jobs there will be dozens of small private academies in Granada and surrounding areas. Google them and phone is the best way to try and get jobs. You obviously will need to have residency and work permission if from UK ( so I would get a TIE). Also experience, degree and relevant teaching certificate is normally required. Competition is pretty tough so wages are low which means you need to be prepared to work long days ( morning/ evenings) to get a reasonable liveable salary. Expect an absurdly unrealistic level of teaching skills ( pre-school children right up to advanced level adult exam preparation classes) very few teachers have the experience and ability to cover all these area especially if having only taught for a few years but hey no one actually really cares as owners look only at bums on seats as opposed to quality of teaching. Anyway I imagine Granada has a fairly healthy market especially for young unversity graduates who increasingly need English for most professional jobs.


Thank you for replying. I am a modern languages teacher and moved to Menorca over two years ago so I have the residency etc. I was just wondering if there were any International schools or concertado schools over there and if it’s competitive In that field (as I don’t have the oposiciones) but I guess you already answered that. I am also a French teacher, is this something people would want to study over there? Its popular in Menorca.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jules1983 said:


> Thank you for replying. I am a modern languages teacher and moved to Menorca over two years ago so I have the residency etc. I was just wondering if there were any International schools or concertado schools over there and if it’s competitive In that field (as I don’t have the oposiciones) but I guess you already answered that. I am also a French teacher, is this something people would want to study over there? Its popular in Menorca.


I'm sure you're aware of NABBS






Nabss – National Association of British Schools in Spain







www.nabss.org


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Jules1983 said:


> Thank you for replying. I am a modern languages teacher and moved to Menorca over two years ago so I have the residency etc. I was just wondering if there were any International schools or concertado schools over there and if it’s competitive In that field (as I don’t have the oposiciones) but I guess you already answered that. I am also a French teacher, is this something people would want to study over there? Its popular in Menorca.


I doubt there is much competition for jobs in the private international schools although it depends what language you are going to teach. No idea how the concertado operates but you might require opicionces as they are partially state funded. I would however imagine it won't be too difficult acquiring a position although obviously the start of academic years gives the best opportunity


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kaipa said:


> I doubt there is much competition for jobs in the private international schools although it depends what language you are going to teach. No idea how the concertado operates but you might require opicionces as they are partially state funded. I would however imagine it won't be too difficult acquiring a position although obviously the start of academic years gives the best opportunity


You don't need oposiciones for concertados but the pay is not very good.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I imagine you would need a high level of Spanish plus knowledge of Spanish school curriculum etc to stand a good chance of working in a concertada.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kaipa said:


> I imagine you would need a high level of Spanish plus knowledge of Spanish school curriculum etc to stand a good chance of working in a concertada.


I think it very much depends on the "concertado"


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> You don't need oposiciones for concertados but the pay is not very good.


And the pay in an academy type set up is also not good, indeed probably worse than a "concertado"


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And the pay in an academy type set up is also not good, indeed probably worse than a "concertado"


Dont want to hijack thread but today on the news I heard someone saying fruit pickers in UK need to be paid £20 an hour if they wish to encourage UK workers to take the jobs. Here in Spain Language teachers are commonly offered around 10 euros an hour. Now the UK is not twice as expensive as Spain and fruit picking hardly requires a degree, teaching qualification and more. I just had a guy come to replace my boiler and his labour cost was 90 euros for a job that was under an hour!!! Things are really heading in a strange direction when academic teachers are being placed at the lowest level of economic skills. Boris was offering a 3000 pound bonus for maths teachers to teach in deprived areas of the North at the same time as one of his MPs was complaining that it was hard to survive on the 80 000 pound minister's salary!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> Dont want to hijack thread but today on the news I heard someone saying fruit pickers in UK need to be paid £20 an hour if they wish to encourage UK workers to take the jobs. Here in Spain Language teachers are commonly offered around 10 euros an hour. Now the UK is not twice as expensive as Spain and fruit picking hardly requires a degree, teaching qualification and more. I just had a guy come to replace my boiler and his labour cost was 90 euros for a job that was under an hour!!! Things are really heading in a strange direction when academic teachers are being placed at the lowest level of economic skills. Boris was offering a 3000 pound bonus for maths teachers to teach in deprived areas of the North at the same time as one of his MPs was complaining that it was hard to survive on the 80 000 pound minister's salary!!!


Are academies really still only paying 10€ an hour?!
I was getting that something like 15 years ago! 

Mind you, I'm charging more or less the same per class as I was paying as a student of Spanish 18 years ago...


----------



## Jules1983 (Oct 7, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> I'm sure you're aware of NABBS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the info. I didn’t know about this.


----------



## Jules1983 (Oct 7, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Are academies really still only paying 10€ an hour?!
> I was getting that something like 15 years ago!
> 
> Mind you, I'm charging more or less the same per class as I was paying as a student of Spanish 18 years ago...


I’m a qualified teacher and I’m working in a private academy in the Balearics and I’m only getting 11 euros per hour and I’m teaching three languages.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah the pay is too low now to live in Spain. If you have a full time job you barely earn enough to pay bills etc. No fun anymore. I'm going back to UK where at the least you can teach online with private students without needing to pay the ridiculous automino rates.


----------



## Jules1983 (Oct 7, 2021)

I feel I work harder here for less. At least back home the salary compensated for my hard work. My teaching job has been held opened until Aug So I might be heading back too if things don’t improve here. I have heard it’s better in the Balearics than on mainland regards work etc.... I was considering the state exam but think you need Spanish nationality now since brexit. Have you tried or applied for the oposiciones or have any info on that?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I was under the impression that opociciones was only for nationals but I think that has changed and foreigners can do it. Having said that the opociciones for teaching is extremely popular as basically everyone wants to be a teacher because it guarantees security for your working life- so for young graduates ( where unemployment is so high) it s really sought after. It would only be worth doing if you felt committed to living in Spain I feel. If you simply wish to teach then there lots of opportunities of over the world where you can actually earn money as opposed to security.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> I was under the impression that opociciones was only for nationals but I think that has changed and foreigners can do it. Having said that the opociciones for teaching is extremely popular as basically everyone wants to be a teacher because it guarantees security for your working life- so for young graduates ( where unemployment is so high) it s really sought after. It would only be worth doing if you felt committed to living in Spain I feel. If you simply wish to teach then there lots of opportunities of over the world where you can actually earn money as opposed to security.


...except that the vast majority of state school teachers are on temprorary conracts, & the education department can & will, expect teachers to move to any school within that department's area, almost every year.

Some teachers at my daughters' schools, when they were at school, either drove hours every day, or rented a flat near the school & stayed in it Monday to Friday, going home just for the weekend.

Fine for a younger single person who can move every year if they're happy to, but I know of at least two who were married & moving wasn't practical. One had children & did the long drive every day, one didn't & only saw her husband at weekends.

If you turn down a position that you are 'offered', you might find yourself without any job at all.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

xabiaxica said:


> ...except that the vast majority of state school teachers are on temprorary conracts, & the education department can & will, expect teachers to move to any school within that department's area, almost every year.
> 
> Some teachers at my daughters' schools, when they were at school, either drove hours every day, or rented a flat near the school & stayed in it Monday to Friday, going home just for the weekend.
> 
> ...


Yes that is true. Teachers invariably have to move around regions and it takes time until they find fixed positions and yet...it is still regarded as a good job!! Just shows you how dire things are in Spain for young graduates. Add on to the fact that many are forced to learn regional languages ( more exams) just to get on waiting lists. A truly terrible failure of government.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jules1983 said:


> Thank you for replying. I am a modern languages teacher and moved to Menorca over two years ago so I have the residency etc. I was just wondering if there were any International schools or concertado schools over there and if it’s competitive In that field (as I don’t have the oposiciones) but I guess you already answered that. I am also a French teacher, is this something people would want to study over there? Its popular in Menorca.


As people have alr


kaipa said:


> Yes that is true. Teachers invariably have to move around regions and it takes time until they find fixed positions and yet...it is still regarded as a good job!! Just shows you how dire things are in Spain for young graduates. Add on to the fact that many are forced to learn regional languages ( more exams) just to get on waiting lists. A truly terrible failure of government.


My husband didn't get a permanent contract for I think it was17 years. And after that you have get a permanent place... His was a difficult subject inasmuch as it isn't offered in every school, far fewer options than English for example, but.... It's not all rosy in the state school environment


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

my roommate is number 32000 something in the catalunya school district and still only gets sub positions or half day positions. Graduates from last year are number 110000 plus so have little chance unless it is in a bad area where no one else wants to teach. Not fun being a teacher these days.

I had one client who did teaching english online to mostly chinese youngsters but that may have been ended by the chinese government. Have to ask him.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

OP will you have to have a defined salary or could you become an autonomo?
Last night Channel 5 had a Brits Abroad evening including Bargain Loving Brits in Spain. One woman wanted a change of direction and set up a class for Brits already there to learn Spanish. Her group was small, maybe 8?, and they didn't say how much she was charging but I suspect it was considerably more than €2,00 an hour. (€11÷8 and then rounded up). She and the group were also not only engaged with the lesson but having fun as their learning matter was topic based. Having started teaching in a cafe during siesta? she was swiftly offered a proper meeting room in a social centre for free.
With 3 languages to work with you should easily be able to increase your earnings from your current level and work fewer hours.
Personally I would not push the French aspect too much as the mainland Spanish I have spoken too seem to think there is little to recommend it over German which many tourists speak. There are also a considerable number of native French speakers who are resident to learn from. 
Indeed for me it is one of the joys of being in Spain to pop into town, do my shopping in Spanish then go to a particular cafe and chat in French with my French friends and then meet up with my Austrian friends with whom I speak English. 3 languages in an hour suits me very well.


----------

